# Anyone watching the dangerous dogs interview on This Morning



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

As above?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Just switched over now 

i was watching judge judy :blush::lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: It's quite interesting so far - I've been to a few of Peter Neville's lectures and he's a good guy!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

feorag said:


> :lol2: It's quite interesting so far - I've been to a few of Peter Neville's lectures and he's a good guy!


 
yeah its rather interesting what i have seen so far


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

What was so scary was the woman they were interviewing, who's little boy had been attacked, said that he merely opened the door to the garden where the 2 staffies were and they attacked instantly! So definitely no provocation there! 

Poor little laddie was in an awful state and that attack happened 2 months ago!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

feorag said:


> What was so scary was the woman they were interviewing, who's little boy had been attacked, said that he merely opened the door to the garden where the 2 staffies were and they attacked instantly! So definitely no provocation there!
> 
> Poor little laddie was in an awful state and that attack happened 2 months ago!


 
yes i remember reading her story in one of the papers 

the door had been opened to let the dogs in as they were going out to the shop and the female bolted at the little boy and pinned him stripped his clothes with the help of the male dog 

she also sustained injuries from trying to pull the dogs off him


----------



## BRADLEY1978 (Nov 9, 2009)

hi feel for the woman but i still say its how dogs are brought up i have 3 staffies and they would not harm a fly people want there dogs to be big and agressive and its a shame because this gives them all a bad name


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Totally agree. A friend of ours breeds, shows and judges them and their temperament is exemplary. It's just the wrong hands!!

The woman said that the dogs had been put in another room when she and her son arrived. They were getting ready to go to the shops and while they were distracted the little boy had opened the door and the dogs attacked instantly and yes she was badly bitten trying to get them off.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

BRADLEY1978 said:


> hi feel for the woman but i still say its how dogs are brought up i have 3 staffies and they would not harm a fly people want there dogs to be big and agressive and its a shame because this gives them all a bad name


the dogs in question attacked a child in a very much UNPROVOKED attack


----------



## BRADLEY1978 (Nov 9, 2009)

i understand this and like i have said i realy feel for her but im sick of people giving staffies a bad name no-one will admit these dogs were agressive even if they was sorry but its only how i feel as like ive said i have 3 and also 3 kids and my kids can do what they like to mine and they have never turned on them.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

BRADLEY1978 said:


> i understand this and like i have said i realy feel for her but im sick of people giving staffies a bad name no-one will admit these dogs were agressive even if they was sorry but its only how i feel as like ive said i have 3 and also 3 kids and my kids can do what they like to mine and they have never turned on them.


 
I have no reason to give staffs a name i know what wonderful dogs they can be in the right hands 

i have had staffs in the past i also know alot of responsible people with staffs too 

but you should never ever 100% trust ANY breed of dog around children 

children should be supervised at all times around dogs 

sorry but thats just my opinion


----------



## BRADLEY1978 (Nov 9, 2009)

i fully agree with you, its just funny to me how both the dogs attacked the poor lad and his mom.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I think it's fair to say that most dog lovers on here don't immediately _jump_ on staffies as being aggressive problem dogs, because most of us have some experience of the breed in the right hands!

And sadly that's what it's all about - they're a breed that is attractive to the wrong hands!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

BRADLEY1978 said:


> i fully agree with you, its just funny to me how both the dogs attacked the poor lad and his mom.


 
the owner of the dogs had popped out.........his girlf was still at home with lil lads mum and him 

dogs were outside in the garden.........they were going to the shop so guys girl said i better let the dogs in 

the dogs bolted at the little boy as soon as she opened the door out of the blue and basically turned the poor lil thing into a human ragdoll 

mum got injuries trying to save her sons life 


when she finally managed to get her child from the dogs in a bloody tattered state thinking he was actually dead she had to use all her body weight against the door to keep the dogs in the kitchen 

owner came back...............dogs completely changed and did everything he told them to with no problems 

thats the basics of the story


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

What we humans define as unprovoked is not often the case. I say that having said it about the attack on my son in the past (I was wrong, all attacks are provoked, even if not intentionally). Strange people in any dog's territory is a potential threat - to well socialised dogs this is rarely a problem, but we don't know what socialisation these dogs had. Either way, it wasn't unprovoked in dog behaviour terms at all, it was just awful.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Any dog can turn, but i think its the way they are raised, if you show your dog respect, love and excersise, i think there is a low chance. 
If you treat your dog like a baby, or make it visious with the it will only attack strangers thinking this is what you will get.
This is why i pick my baby and dog up when i see a big dog, 
I would love a dogue de bourdoux, or a great dane, but imagine the damage that would cause if it turnt on my baby?? Doesnt bear thinking of! 
My little shihtzu with her wonky flat teeth, is the only dog coming into my house!!! 
1 I doubt she would even break the skin :lol2:

I do feel for people when they/their children get attacked by their pets, but you have to think before you bring theses sized dogs into your house, think about the damage they would do. 
My sons face is more important that my WANT for a big dog 
Although the majority will live happily never bite, bark, show any aggression to any family member, but the risk is always there!!


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I brought a Bullmastiff into the house with young children. I did so knowing I was responsible for her socialisation and training. I always resent people suggesting people are bad parents for having these breeds when they are generally more stable in temperament than the breeds that those people would suggest as "suitable" for a family. But then I'm a mother capable of supervising her children and teaching them to respect animals, quite a lot of parents aren't capable or allow their kids to ride, squeeze and otherwise provoke them. 

I'd have a DDB or a dane in my house over a shihtzu or a collie (examples only) any day.


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

I didn't see this, but I still maintain that I have never heard of one single incident where a dog of any breed that has been raised _properly _in a family home, with children, whom it is used to and treated with respect by and also been well socialised since puppyhood that has suddenly 'turned' and attacked a child or person. 

It always seems to be that it is a child who didn't live at the home, or the dog wasn't used to children or socialised with them. 

Despite the fact a dog might not be immediately provoked, that does not mean there isn't a reason for the attack and that it wasn't preventable. 

I do agree though, children and dogs should be supervised together. I trust my dogs totally with my children. BUT, they are still dogs, and whilst I seriously doubt that even if provoked or accidentally hurt by one of the children they would attack or bite them, I wouldn't leave the children alone withthe dogs, as children are children and you never know what they might do...


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Cheers for mentioning it i will watch it in catch up 



However, i disagree with you all people may not deliberately provoke a dog in to biting or attacking but a dog will not bite a human without a reason. It may not have even been something that happened at that period of time. If the boy had been tormenting the dogs and had been doing so for some time whilst they were in the garden and then on this one occasion had opened the dog its an invitation for a fight!!
Or perhaps his stance body language or vocal commands were misinterpreted.
The dogs had been brought up in certain conditions where they had been ruled by fear and not sensible dicipline.
Marina


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

KathyM said:


> I brought a Bullmastiff into the house with young children. I did so knowing I was responsible for her socialisation and training. I always resent people suggesting people are bad parents for having these breeds when they are generally more stable in temperament than the breeds that those people would suggest as "suitable" for a family. But then I'm a mother capable of supervising her children and teaching them to respect animals, quite a lot of parents aren't capable or allow their kids to ride, squeeze and otherwise provoke them.
> 
> I'd have a DDB or a dane in my house over a shihtzu or a collie (examples only) any day.


 
Well thats were we differ, i find IF the dog DID attack it would cause far more damage than a shihtzu, in fact on here there seems to be people labeling small dogs as vicious (nmaely people with big dogs), horrible things, when i see neither big or small dogs as vicious or horrible, my point is the bigger the dog, the more the power, the more the damage.
I didnt actually say ANYBODY was a bad mother did i?????
I was saying that brining a mahoosive dog into your house, when you have small children is always a risk.... 
A bad mother is letting you dogs run riot with you kids unsupervised,
I let my son run in the garden with emmy, while i go and get some washing to put on or the like, but thats only because i trust my son not to wind the dog up and i trust the dog not to bite UNPROVOKED : victory:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

My first dog was a labrador when I was 18 and when we got him there were no young children in our family, so he wasn't used to children at all, but he was a good, well trained, well balanced dog.

When I was in my early 20s my boyfriend (who was to become my husband) was separated and had a baby girl who used to come and spend weekends with us. One day I took her to my friend's for a visit while he was at work and she was still at the crawling stage. Jason was lying on the floor. dosing and while I was distracted by my friend she crawled over to him and pulled his tail, just as I looked back. In a second he swung around and grabbed her arm, but in a split second he'd assessed it was her and immediately let go - there wasn't a mark on her arm and she didn't even cry. It fair made me think of what _might_ have happened and it would have been my fault, certainly not the dog's under those circumstances, but it shows how not all dogs will attack even if they are, in a way, provoked.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

sophs87 said:


> Well thats were we differ, i find IF the dog DID attack it would cause far more damage than a shihtzu, in fact on here there seems to be people labeling small dogs as vicious (nmaely people with big dogs), horrible things, when i see neither big or small dogs as vicious or horrible, my point is the bigger the dog, the more the power, the more the damage.
> I didnt actually say ANYBODY was a bad mother did i?????
> I was saying that brining a mahoosive dog into your house, when you have small children is always a risk....
> A bad mother is letting you dogs run riot with you kids unsupervised,
> I let my son run in the garden with emmy, while i go and get some washing to put on or the like, but thats only because i trust my son not to wind the dog up and i trust the dog not to bite UNPROVOKED : victory:


a pomeranian killed a kid once...no dog should be left unnattended with a child so the breed or size of a dog you own isnt really the point....


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Marinam2 said:


> Cheers for mentioning it i will watch it in catch up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Agree 100%, bringing dogs of that power and size into your house and raising them like that is recipe for disaster imo.
The poor child has probly been allowed to behave how he likes to the dog (not his fault) and this has happened, therefore causing alot more bad press for these dogs
I wouldnt have a large dog while my son was still young because the risk is always there imo 

Is it true that if you have more than one dog and one starts to attack the other(s) will join in as like a pack? Or have i just heard it somewere and its not true?


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

ami_j said:


> a pomeranian killed a kid once...no dog should be left unnattended with a child so the breed or size of a dog you own isnt really the point....


 
How old was the child, i wouldnt own any dog until my son sould walk and communicate


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

sophs87 said:


> people labeling small dogs as vicious (nmaely people with big dogs), horrible things


LOL i hate small dogs, the owners of them frequently allow them to get away with murder because they are so small their owners dont see them as a threat or a risk.

However i have only ever been challeneged or snarled at by a little thing, jack russles are the worst i'd never allow them near my children however well behaved they are said to be.

There are people that get bigger dogs for reason other than "looking 'ard" i didnt get my rottie fit that criteria i wanted a big lazy oaf to be honest plus something that would have the potiencial to keep me safe while i was on my own whilst bloke was on business trips away.
These days all he does is sleep and fart but he does make a terrific foot warmer and with him being thick coated when my daughter uses him to pull up on it doesnt bother him and he lets her do it. 
However my thin coated smaller dog doesnt like her at all and goes in to avoidance or runs to her crate which is fine they are never alone together.
Marina


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

sophs87 said:


> How old was the child, i wouldnt own any dog until my son sould walk and communicate


not sure on the size of the dog but again theres no reason why someone cant have a dog of any size and a child. regardless of the size of the dog it shouldnt be any where near a baby anyway and should be limited around a toddler etc...


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Marinam2 said:


> LOL i hate small dogs, the owners of them frequently allow them to get away with murder because they are so small their owners dont see them as a threat or a risk.
> 
> However i have only ever been challeneged or snarled at by a little thing, jack russles are the worst i'd never allow them near my children however well behaved they are said to be.
> 
> ...


I have seen dogs like that, its ok hes small :lol2: Its pathetic!

Any dog can cause damage its the severity of the potential damage that they can do wich puts me off owning a big dog until my son is older: victory:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

sophs87 said:


> I have seen dogs like that, its ok hes small :lol2: Its pathetic!
> 
> Any dog can cause damage its the severity of the potential damage that they can do wich puts me off owning a big dog until my son is older: victory:


 
my sisters jack russel is small and pathetic too but she managed to drag me playing by the way round my mothers living room by the sleeve of my jumper ( i was laid on the floor playing with her tuggy toy with her) 

dont under estimate the stregnth that lil dogs have


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

sophs87 said:


> Well thats were we differ, i find IF the dog DID attack it would cause far more damage than a shihtzu,


That's an assumption not grounded in experience. One can't use the breed argument then say small dogs are exempt lol - a cocker spaniel killed a woman in the states, dacshunds have nearly killed babies (in more than one incident), in my experience small dogs with Napoleon complexes are just as likely to cause severe damage as a badly trained larger dogs, and more so that many well trained larger dogs. BUT, I don't believe there is a place for breed argument - you brought it up and as a mother who has had a breed similar to what you said you would never have in a house with kids I had a right to respond. 



> in fact on here there seems to be people labeling small dogs as vicious (nmaely people with big dogs)


Well don't drag me into that, that's not what I have done or would do at all 



> my point is the bigger the dog, the more the power, the more the damage.


And likewise the more likely a dog is to turn in my experience is very different to what you're saying. Bigger, confident and less nervy/snappy breeds might be considered less likely to bite. The power of a dog only counts if it actually attacks, and that's down to socialisation. Small dogs are often notoriously badly socialised, being lifted up when misbehaving, or even encouraged because the owner sees it as comical, the tiny cute thing taking on the big baddies. I should retell the story of being badly bitten by a dog as a student VN by a horrible little JRT, while the gigantic pit bull that came in in severe pain on the same day licked me as I helped the vet drain his painful haematoma. Of course the pit bull could've done more damage - *if* he'd had the awful temperament of the JRT! That incident left me with a fear of JRTs and I was adamant never to bring a small, yappy, snappy dog into the home with my kids. I wanted something reliable, predictable, solid, and I got it in Dharma the bullmastiff (and the boxers). It took me a long time to get over my fear of JRTs, I even have a JRT cross here now, but I tell everyone it's the staffie in him that makes him predictable and acceptable!




> I was saying that brining a mahoosive dog into your house, when you have small children is always a risk....


Bringing ANY dog into the house is a risk - you risk it just as much with your Shihtzu as anyone else. 



> A bad mother is letting you dogs run riot with you kids unsupervised,


Yes, we agree on that.



> I let my son run in the garden with emmy, while i go and get some washing to put on or the like, but thats only because i trust my son not to wind the dog up and i trust the dog not to bite UNPROVOKED : victory:


I don't trust any small child unsupervised with any dog. Not for a minute.


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

I missed this i will watch it on catch up. 
As a bull breed owner i have a very bad feeling about what will now happen to our beloved breeds in the future, i feel this latest incident may be the 'straw that broke the camels back' in a way and that there may be difficult times ahead now the media is so focussed on it being about breed. 
I've just seen a press report describing the dog as a 'bull terrier' (which is an actual breed! the EBT) which it very much wasnt - these are really easy to identify, thus tarring yet more innocent breeds because of stupid irresponsible owners in most cases.
Bull breed owners should prepare for negative things to come and ensure their own dogs are on lead and under control at all times so as to prevent anyone having anything to complain about. 
I for one will be cuddling my Bullie boy a little bit tighter today. 

My thoughts are also with the family of the poor little boy who lost his life, absolutely horrific.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

ami_j said:


> not sure on the size of the dog but again theres no reason why someone cant have a dog of any size and a child. regardless of the size of the dog it shouldnt be any where near a baby anyway and should be limited around a toddler etc...


 
was the age of the baby i asked you said the sog was a pomeranian dud you not, a pom would have to be left with a toddler for a while to be able to kill it surely?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

sophs87 said:


> How old was the child, i wouldnt own any dog until my son sould walk and communicate


The child was about 2 year old, certainly no more.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

sophs87 said:


> was the age of the baby i asked you said the sog was a pomeranian dud you not, a pom would have to be left with a toddler for a while to be able to kill it surely?


i meant the age of the child whoops
no im not sure of that but it still boils down to even small dogs can injure and even kill


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I agree that it's not the size of the dog that matters. Most big dogs tend to be gentle giants, whereas (as has already been mentioned) most small dogs seem to have "Napoleon" tendences and can be much more aggressive than a big dog.

In the grand scheme of things though, Saffies and English BT's are not large dogs compared to other large breeds, but their physiology is different especially in the muscle power to the jaw, so whereas a big dog might bite and let go, these dogs were bred to bite and hang on and not let go and that's where a lot of the problem arise when it's a BT involved in an attack.


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

you have to also wonder at the sheer scale of the byb of staffies and crosses/bullie types at the moment, where are people getting these dogs from?
Dog should only be bred from dogs with impeccable temperaments by people with knowledge inside out of the breed, health problems they have and the type of person worthy to own the puppies - not churned out from dodgy dogs with a less than perfect temperament (dislikes other dogs for example) time and time again to make a quick buck then sold to whoever turns up first without the first clue about owning one. 
Its not surprising that the media are jumping on the back of this and more bull breed bites are being reported when also more and more are being bred by the wrong type of people so there are lots more of them about, it is about the work you put in with your dog but byb cheap staffie/bull types ARE getting into the wrong hands and this will just go on and on..


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I believe these types of dogs are over-represented in the press, and are also very common in this country so are more likely to be represented in bite cases through numbers alone. It's the same with any breed statistics on bites and fatalities, common breeds are over-represented. 

Just been reading through the 2008 US dog fatalities and there isn't a single case where owners or parents have not been at fault - it's heartbreaking reading all the deaths of unsupervised children, but all people focus on is what breed did it. Not enough comeback on the people truly responsible IMO. 

If a child shoots itself playing with a gun while unsupervised, some sort of proceedings are taken against the parents for neglect - when they leave their child unsupervised with an animal that kills them they get ruled "accidental".


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

royal_girly said:


> you have to also wonder at the sheer scale of the byb of staffies and crosses/bullie types at the moment, where are people getting these dogs from?
> Dog should only be bred from dogs with impeccable temperaments by people with knowledge inside out of the breed, health problems they have and the type of person worthy to own the puppies - not churned out from dodgy dogs with a less than perfect temperament (dislikes other dogs for example) time and time again to make a quick buck then sold to whoever turns up first without the first clue about owning one.
> Its not surprising that the media are jumping on the back of this and more bull breed bites are being reported when also more and more are being bred by the wrong type of people so there are lots more of them about, it is about the work you put in with your dog but byb cheap staffie/bull types ARE getting into the wrong hands and this will just go on and on..


I imagine they get them from each other, thereby perpetuating a problem and dogs with unreliable temperaments.

And breeders like this don't care where their puppies go, so there'll be no home checks for suitability or experience - just "give me the money and go"

And I agree absolutely with you! :2thumb:


----------



## garethg24 (Nov 25, 2009)

if people treated dogs as dogs not children the dog would learn its place in the family, as a dog is a pack aminal. in most cases i have seen its young kids with older dogs where the attacks have taken place. i guess mostly jealousy from the dog, as it get less and less attention. i keep akitas, and i have three young kids and i trust them allno stranger will get near the kids with the dogs about and that is how it should be, this is what happens in a pack. as i said if the dog is treated as dog things will be alot better, its down to the owner.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

KathyM said:


> *That's an assumption not grounded in experience.*
> How do you know i havnt experianced or seen the damage a large dog can do??
> 
> *One can't use the breed argument then say small dogs are exempt lol*
> ...


 
i in no way hate big dogs, as soon as my son is old enough in my veiw we will have a DDB and maybe a dane or st bernard, but until then im quite happpy with my ankle biter :whistling2:


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

royal_girly said:


> you have to also wonder at the sheer scale of the byb of staffies and crosses/bullie types at the moment, where are people getting these dogs from?
> *Dog should only be bred from dogs with impeccable temperaments by people with knowledge inside out of the breed*, health problems they have and the type of person worthy to own the puppies - not churned out from dodgy dogs with a less than perfect temperament (dislikes other dogs for example) time and time again to make a quick buck then sold to whoever turns up first without the first clue about owning one.
> Its not surprising that the media are jumping on the back of this and more bull breed bites are being reported when also more and more are being bred by the wrong type of people so there are lots more of them about, it is about the work you put in with your dog but byb cheap staffie/bull types ARE getting into the wrong hands and this will just go on and on..


 
Well said :2thumb:


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

KathyM said:


> I believe these types of dogs are over-represented in the press, and are also very common in this country so are more likely to be represented in bite cases through numbers alone. It's the same with any breed statistics on bites and fatalities, common breeds are over-represented.
> 
> Just been reading through the 2008 US dog fatalities and there isn't a single case where owners or parents have not been at fault - it's heartbreaking reading all the deaths of unsupervised children, but all people focus on is what breed did it. Not enough comeback on the people truly responsible IMO.
> 
> If a child shoots itself playing with a gun while unsupervised, some sort of proceedings are taken against the parents for neglect - when they leave their child unsupervised with an animal that kills them they get ruled "accidental".


 
I do belive its the adults fault 100% for leaving a unbalanced unhappy naughty dog with a brat of a child, or in some cases a good child in a shit family.

Leaving ryan alone with emmy, say im in the kitchen and there in the living room, (the living room goes into the kitchen) isnt irresponsible when you know the dog is a well balanced happy dog, that behaves and follows commands because it wants to and is happy to do so, with a child that knows how to behave around animals/dogs, who is well behaved in general and loves his dog, and shows her respect, just curious do you take all your children, when you answer the front door, or have to leave the room? Thats not a dig, just a question : victory:

I love bullys, danes and most big dogs, also little dogs, but maybe i am a victim of the media when they give these dogs bad press surrounding children, alhough i know its not the dog or breeds fault, i see the damage they could do and could never risk it, i have been around plenty of pit bulls and they have all barr one been lovely lovely family dogs. the vast majority of big dogs and little dogs i know are amazing parts of a family, 
And i cant wait for the day that i will feel confident enough to bring a big soppy pooch into our family :flrt:


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

feorag said:


> The child was about 2 year old, certainly no more.


 
Do we know what happened i cant see a pom being able to maim and kill a child of that age in the space of time a larger dog would... with such intensity some breeds show whilst in this frame of mind?!


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

sophs87 said:


> Leaving ryan alone with emmy, say im in the kitchen and there in the living room, (the living room goes into the kitchen) isnt irresponsible when you know the dog is a well balanced happy dog, that behaves and follows commands because it wants to and is happy to do so, with a child that knows how to behave around animals/dogs, who is well behaved in general and loves his dog, and shows her respect, just curious do you take all your children, when you answer the front door, or have to leave the room? Thats not a dig, just a question : victory:


I'm not sure how old your child is, but if they are young, then personally, I do feel it's irresponsible and is exactly the sort of complacency that means dog bites can happen. 

I have three dogs here, all well behaved and well socialised dogs. I also have three children aged 13 (very grown up for his age) and an 8 and five year old. The five year old has Downs, so is slightly different to the average five year old. Unless the oldest is there (he is more than capable of properly supervising his younger siblinga) then I do not leave the dogs and younger two children in the same room unless I am there. Usually I am not there because I am cooking, but if I have to answer the door, I pop the dogs in the kitchen, behind a stairgate. 

No matter how well you have taught your child to respect animals, it's impossible to cover every thought that come sinto a child's head, and it only take a split second for something to happen,a nd even with a small dog that could mean a serious injury.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I am not knocking what others choose to do with their dogs and kids, it's none of my business and would only offend. However, my son was badly bitten while I *was* watching, he suffered facial injuries (and is scarred to this day) and I was convinced when it was happening (in slow motion) that he would be killed right there in my living room. I have never felt anything like that, ever. I could never leave any dog unsupervised with little kids, regardless of breed or size, never.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Being as I have 2 young Children (8yr old daughter and a 6 yr old son who is size of a 9 yr old). My son is also Autistic.

We have 9 adult dogs and 6 pups. 1 pup leaves to new home on friday.
we are keeping 2 pups and have a lab pup aswell.

However, I have had dogs before we decided to have children. So even tho we didn't have children ourselves, all dogs we got, they had to be socialised with Children as we had many children in our family and we planned to have children ourselves.
All our dogs were socialised with children and knew bounderies.
When I had my daughter and came home from Hospital. My brother instantly reaching out for her as I came in. I took her empty car seat in to the next room with the dogs, just a dog gate so they could see into the livingroom. 7 dogs and I walked in and held her seat out so they could smell. Then I had them all sit and gave them a treat and let them smell again. They made a real fuss of me and they made sure I was ok. 
They could hear her and nothing had changed from before, they had been trained not to come into the livingroom prior so that it wasn't like they were shut out. This was mummies baby and they knew the rules on puppies and that was same. mum and pups or mum ad baby are to be left alone for privacy.

We had a routine all in place from well before I gave birth. 
2 days before I had my daughter, one of my bitches had her 2 pups. 

My children have always been more important than my dogs. but my dogs are also a part of our famioly.
As my children grew my dogs protected them, fussed over them and helped them. My daughter learned to walk by holding Logan's Collar. 
However, I was always there. My dogs have been highly socialised and trained. I value my children and my dogs enough to have done so.

We have 4 adults and 6 pups in the house. 5 dogs in purpose top designer kennels. My son, yes he's 6, but he's huge, has full control over the dogs, he has them responding far faster to him than they do for me lol 
He can feed them and have them wait. He gives them treats. He fell down the stairs once and I legged it to the stairs and 2 dogs after me, the fuss they made over him, licking his tears and trying to help me help him up. 

But my children have never been aloowed to treat the dogs with anything other than respect.
I now always have 4 dogs sat at the door waiting for beren's bus to bring him home from school. Keano has to greet him first and check him over to make sure he is safe and well. It's a higher member of the pack coming home.

Both children and dogs have to be trained together. The moment you shut a dog away when it has been a well trained member of the family, the moment the dog starts to change. 

A dog who is never trained with children will ALWAYS be a risk to children.

I will also shout at other peoples children when they come charging over screaming when I am walking the dogs. I tell them to stop! and why they should never ever run up to a strange dog, without first stopping a distance away, asking the owner and then respecting what the owner says. I have shouted at parents aswell.
My dogs happen to be great with children. The next dog they meet might not be.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

My son is 3 and a half, very grown up for his age also, him and the dog are inseperable, if they are snuggled on the couch together and i tell the dog to get down he says, mum never tell my dog to get down shes fine here :lol2:
I supposes this is to agree to dissagree. 
I dont think none of our ways are wrong yet we both have our beliefs and ways in wich we do things.
I also like you wouldnt leave to large breeds in the room with young children like you dont either. 

I know my son and i know he wouldnt hurt emmy, if she does get on his nerves he tells me or tells her to get down which she does, he can also tell her commands such as sit, roll over, speak, spin and more. She is a loyal trustworthy dog and i love them both !


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Pimperella said:


> Being as I have 2 young Children (8yr old daughter and a 6 yr old son who is size of a 9 yr old). My son is also Autistic.
> 
> We have 9 adult dogs and 6 pups. 1 pup leaves to new home on friday.
> we are keeping 2 pups and have a lab pup aswell.
> ...


 
The first thing i have to say is GOD you must be very busy :lol2:
Emmy is exactly the same with ryan when hes at school she sits by the door, until i go to collect him and she fusses him licks him ect, She also pokes her head in his bedroom door to check hes ok,
I think its excellent this situation works for you and one of you dogs helped your child walk.
I think trusting your dogs is better than not and locking them away, i could see jealousy stirring, especially if the dogs were there before the children
Sounds like your doing a great job and have a busy life :lol2:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

sophs87 said:


> I also like you wouldnt leave to large breeds in the room with young children like you dont either.


Sorry, if I gave this impression then I apologise. Me not leaving my kids alone with dogs is not dependent on the dog's size - I will not leave kids alone with any dog of any size or breed. If I have given the impression that it is only large breed dogs that I feel that way about, I have gone massively wrong with a post somewhere! :lol2:


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

KathyM said:


> Sorry, if I gave this impression then I apologise. Me not leaving my kids alone with dogs is not dependent on the dog's size - I will not leave kids alone with any dog of any size or breed. If I have given the impression that it is only large breed dogs that I feel that way about, I have gone massively wrong with a post somewhere! :lol2:


 
No i just explained i would do the same. 
Just obviously i trust my dog and son more than say you would, thats not a dig, just fact.
Was it your pet that attacked you son, or a rescue? breed age? did your son provoke?


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

Marinam2 said:


> LOL i hate small dogs, the owners of them frequently allow them to get away with murder because they are so small their owners dont see them as a threat or a risk.
> 
> However i have only ever been challeneged or snarled at by a little thing, jack russles are the worst i'd never allow them near my children however well behaved they are said to be.
> 
> ...



my cousins rotty hes 10 now, so getting on a bit, but hes very much like yours by the sound. 

TBH i also agree, i would much rather have a big fat oaf over a small breed dog. As alot know i keep a staff and i know many other people who keep staffies, i can trust my dog 100% with kids, but i still couldnt trust the kids with the dog, its that simple. this poor lad wasn't provoking the dogs, just opend a door? maby it startled them?

and not to mention every dog ive ever been bitten by or chased by is a small breed dog! I hate them with a passion! not to mention they always start on my dog! its rediculous, and the owners tend to just laugh at me when i kick off at them! be different if it was my dog attacking theres now wouldnt it! :bash:


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Nebbz said:


> my cousins rotty hes 10 now, so getting on a bit, but hes very much like yours by the sound.
> 
> TBH i also agree, i would much rather have a big fat oaf over a small breed dog. As alot know i keep a staff and i know many other people who keep staffies, i can trust my dog 100% with kids, but i still couldnt trust the kids with the dog, its that simple. this poor lad wasn't provoking the dogs, just opend a door? maby it startled them?
> 
> *and not to mention every dog ive ever been bitten by or chased by is a small breed dog! I hate them with a passion!* not to mention they always start on my dog! its rediculous, and the owners tend to just laugh at me when i kick off at them! be different if it was my dog attacking theres now wouldnt it! :bash:


 
Maybe you should come and meet emmy, she would change you mind.


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> Being as I have 2 young Children (8yr old daughter and a 6 yr old son who is size of a 9 yr old). My son is also Autistic.
> 
> We have 9 adult dogs and 6 pups. 1 pup leaves to new home on friday.
> we are keeping 2 pups and have a lab pup aswell.
> ...


i like your morals! every one should aspire to be as you are with your dogs! well done!:notworthy:


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

sophs87 said:


> No i just explained i would do the same.
> *Just obviously i trust my dog and son more than say you would, thats not a dig, just fact.*
> Was it your pet that attacked you son, or a rescue? breed age? did your son provoke?


 
Can't really speak for anyone else, but I don't think it's a case of not trusting, it's a case of not taking any risks, no matter how small.


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

sophs87 said:


> Maybe you should come and meet emmy, she would change you mind.


quite honestly sorry but no. i have no trust with small dogs lol, the dog who bit me about 3 years ago, attackd my nephew by nocking him down and going for his neck :lol2:that was a shuzue (sorry cant spell it) and now i have a moral HATE and fear, but no respect for them.

other peoples big dogs i have a respect for hence why i would give the owner there space as i would like my space walking my dog. for the just incase factor u know. 

Its nice to hear how ever SOME small dogs are nice. but still i personally cant get over that hate of them! that breed esp. Other small dogs i cross the road tbh (how silly i know but still!) most are mean around my ways!


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

sophs87 said:


> No i just explained i would do the same.
> Just obviously i trust my dog and son more than say you would, thats not a dig, just fact.
> Was it your pet that attacked you son, or a rescue? breed age? did your son provoke?


I trust my children more than yours, but that's because I don't know you or your children, however I don't leave kids alone with guns, knives or other dangerous items, so I wouldn't leave them with a dog, no matter what breed or size.

I am not sure what you mean in your last sentence - surely whether a dog is a rescue or not doesn't dictate whether they are a pet? The dog was a long term foster dog, he had been in our home for months - I don't feel compelled to discuss his breed as it is irrelevant and wouldn't support your argument anyway as it was not of any of the breeds or types you worry about. Last thing I want is people reading this thread and thinking my experience proved that breed was dangerous. 

All attacks are provoked, we've already discussed that. If you're asking if my son did anything wrong, absolutely not. He was sitting on the floor watching television facing the other way, with the dog roughly 8-10ft away, and both were supervised. The dog (for reasons unknown) leaped onto him and pinned him down, ragging him by the face. It has been speculated since that he was acting on prey instincts. Unbeknown to us until afterwards, he had attacked a child in a previous home. I cannot comment on the reasons behind that as it would be unfair as I only heard one side of the story.


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

midori said:


> I didn't see this, but I still maintain that I have never heard of one single incident where a dog of any breed that has been raised _properly _in a family home, with children, whom it is used to and treated with respect by and also been well socialised since puppyhood that has suddenly 'turned' and attacked a child or person.


I have, in several cases - it's a rarity though and I believe the dogs to which I refer had some form of rage syndrome


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

KathyM said:


> I trust my children more than yours, but that's because I don't know you or your children, however I don't leave kids alone with guns, knives or other dangerous items, so I wouldn't leave them with a dog, no matter what breed or size.
> 
> I am not sure what you mean in your last sentence - surely whether a dog is a rescue or not doesn't dictate whether they are a pet? The dog was a long term foster dog, he had been in our home for months - I don't feel compelled to discuss his breed as it is irrelevant and wouldn't support your argument anyway as it was not of any of the breeds or types you worry about. Last thing I want is people reading this thread and thinking my experience proved that breed was dangerous.
> 
> All attacks are provoked, we've already discussed that. If you're asking if my son did anything wrong, absolutely not. He was sitting on the floor watching television facing the other way, with the dog roughly 8-10ft away, and both were supervised. The dog (for reasons unknown) leaped onto him and pinned him down, ragging him by the face. It has been speculated since that he was acting on prey instincts. Unbeknown to us until afterwards, he had attacked a child in a previous home. I cannot comment on the reasons behind that as it would be unfair as I only heard one side of the story.


 
Why i asked if it was a rescue is did you raise the dog yourself from a young pup, or did it have issues before coming to you, i would never bring a older rescue into the house. any dog will be with us from a pup, so i can shape its behaviour.
I struggle to understand how a rescue would foster a dog to you with young children if it has already attacked a child. i suppose thats not a risk i would be willing to take, e.g letting a strange dog into the house.
I would rather let my son sit with his own dog for 2mins while i made a drink than let an unsatble rescue into the house, without in your case knowing the dogs full background for your childrens safety.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

KathyM said:


> I trust my children more than yours, but that's because I don't know you or your children*, however I don't leave kids alone with guns, knives or other dangerous items, so I wouldn't leave them with a dog, no matter what breed or size.*
> 
> What a STUPID thing to say, a dog as a family pet that has been in the family since a pup, in my case has blunt wonky teeth, would lick a stranger to death, is not safer than a loaded gun or a knife, woman you are deluded!
> But you will let in foster dogs ...... and let them sit by your children.....
> Im not saying its your fault the dog turned on your child, but its yours for bringing it in the house.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Nebbz said:


> quite honestly sorry but no. i have no trust with small dogs lol, the dog who bit me about 3 years ago, attackd my nephew by nocking him down and going for his neck :lol2:that was a shuzue
> (sorry cant spell it) and now i have a moral HATE and fear, but no respect for them.
> 
> other peoples big dogs i have a respect for hence why i would give the owner there space as i would like my space walking my dog. for the just incase factor u know.
> ...


 
Thats not a good thing, its horrible how one bad experiance can put you off such a loving and rewarding breed, personally i dont hate any breed at all, in fact as soon as my child(ren) have left home i intend to be one of those people with 15 different dogs as i love them all :flrt:

Its a shame your not open minded enough to let a nice shihtzu in and so you can see how lovely they can be :flrt:


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

:Na_Na_Na_Na:
























:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na: to all you big dog haters:lol2:


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

lizardloverrach said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na:image
> image
> image
> :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na: to all you big dog haters:lol2:


 
Awwww! :lol2: No one hates summer :flrt: im just scared of her :lol2:
Summers obviously an example of a nice big dog and emmys one for the likkle dog haters


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

sophs87 said:


> KathyM said:
> 
> 
> > I trust my children more than yours, but that's because I don't know you or your children*, however I don't leave kids alone with guns, knives or other dangerous items, so I wouldn't leave them with a dog, no matter what breed or size.*
> ...


How rude! Jumping to conclusions there a bit aren't we? Everyone's been very respectful of your views, the least you could do is reciprocate. 

This incident happened 10 years ago - he was my first ever foster dog and we were not told of the incident in the previous foster home until my son was in the hospital. It was not a good rescue (it was an organisation I would never support again), if I let on to what type of dog it was you would understand that tarnishing all rescues on one poor dog's experience is not only cruel but unfounded. It was not the dog's fault and it wasn't my fault - it was down to the bad homing procedures of an equally bad organisation, not mainstream rescue. 

Given that this dog was not of a breed that you would label as not fit for children, I think it goes to show that all dogs are as dangerous as any other weapon, regardless of breed. You can say it's stupid but God forbid it happens to you. Regardless though, you wouldn't find me coming on here saying it was your fault when your child got savaged, because it's hurtful and uncalled for - just like your post. :bash:

ETA: For the record, Dharma the rescue bullmastiff has been in my home shaped by me since she was a puppy, stick that in your pipe and smoke it.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

All my dogs have been rescues. My triplets were raised with these rescues.

Anyone who thinks that it's only rescues who bite is clearly a little bit thick.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> All my dogs have been rescues. My triplets were raised with these rescues.
> 
> Anyone who thinks that it's only rescues who bite is clearly a little bit thick.


No, it's not just rescues, it's rescues, pitbulls, staffies, bullmastiffs, great danes and Dogue de Bordeauxs. : victory: Everything but shihtzus with manky teeth lol.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

KathyM said:


> How rude! Jumping to conclusions there a bit aren't we? Everyone's been very respectful of your views, the least you could do is reciprocate.
> 
> This incident happened 10 years ago - he was my first ever foster dog and we were not told of the incident in the previous foster home until my son was in the hospital. It was not a good rescue (it was an organisation I would never support again), if I let on to what type of dog it was you would understand that tarnishing all rescues on one poor dog's experience is not only cruel but unfounded. It was not the dog's fault and it wasn't my fault - it was down to the bad homing procedures of an equally bad organisation, not mainstream rescue.
> 
> ...


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> All my dogs have been rescues. My triplets were raised with these rescues.
> 
> Anyone who thinks that it's only rescues who bite is clearly a little bit thick.


Who said only rescues bite :lol2:
Another ase of 'you will say what words i put into your mouth'


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

KathyM said:


> No, it's not just rescues, it's rescues, pitbulls, staffies, bullmastiffs, great danes and Dodgue de Bordeauxs. : victory: *Everything but shihtzus with manky teeth lol*.


 

:flrt: God your LOVELY


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Unless children and dogs are kept in their own seperate bubbles floating around safe and secure, there will ALWAYS be a risk of one harming the other whether supervised or not, no matter the breed. It is an individuals choice whether they accept that risk and allow their child the joys of interacting with an animal or not. Of course, this risk can be reduced by knowing how "safe" the animal is, but no matter how safe there is still some element of risk. 

I'd rather children were given the chance to interact with animals rather than shy away through fear of the risks of being bitten/catching salmonella/some other nasty disease etc


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

lizardloverrach said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na:image
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely dog:2thumb:.

There's something missing:lol2:: victory:.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

sophs87 said:


> KathyM said:
> 
> 
> > *ETA: For the record, Dharma the rescue bullmastiff has been in my home shaped by me since she was a puppy, stick that in your pipe and smoke it.*
> ...


Firstly, no I have not - I have said time and time again I am not commenting on anyone but myself - it was you who made hurtful comments about people's parenting, and I see from the last part of this quote that you're doing it again. I said I fostered one dog as my first foster, ten years ago from a rescue I didn't know was holding back info until my son was in hospital. How is that me being irresponsible? I have had several adult, including elderly, rescue dogs here since that have not once mauled a child, so your continuing comments about rescues being vicious are proven to be untrue.




> i will not be replying to this thread further as it is starting to get personell and my intentions wernt to upset any one : victory:


Then perhaps you want to rethink telling someone they got their kid scarred for life, and calling them "stupid" and "deluded"? Just a suggestion. : victory:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

sophs87 said:


> :flrt: God your LOVELY


Please don't reveal my true identity on here, a simple curtsey will suffice. :lol2:


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

KathyM said:


> ETA: For the record, Dharma the rescue bullmastiff has been in my home shaped by me since she was a puppy, stick that in your pipe and smoke it.


and she is delightful


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

gazz said:


> Lovely dog:2thumb:.
> 
> There's something missing:lol2:: victory:.
> image


 
:lol2: 
just trying to lighten the mood!


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks Julie! She has started to go senile though and she smells like socks. :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> the dogs in question attacked a child in a very much UNPROVOKED attack


 The trouble is Emma nobody knows of the background. Were the dogs indeed prop[er family pets? If so, why were they segregated in the garden when they had visitors instead of being allowed to greet them? Was it known that they were not properly trained and sociable? If there was a male and female, were they neutered or not and if not, was she in season or pregnant? Were the dogs owned by someone who kept them as 'things' with no idea about pack heirachy, letting the dogs be part of the family but still letting them know that they were low status or where they treated as sweet little doggies', babies and fussed over but not given any discipline or proper excersize ? Too many dogs are simply given the house and the garden, not lead walked etc. If they were going to the shops, why were the dogs not going to get walked at the same time? If the dogs were owned by yet another numpty who b abies and fusses them most of the time, never walks them and never trains them, and has to shut them away when visitors call because they are too boisterous and badly behaved, them to my mind, they needed no provokation because they were not family pets, they were a pair of dogs who existed at the address but were little more than wild animals which acted on instinct.
Sadly, it seems that the majority of cases such as this, is from untrained, unstimulated dogs who simply exist and which are not made to feel they belong to the family as low status pack members which they should be.
All my son's life, I have owned lots of dogs. Mostly bleddy big dogs too with my standard poodles (my stud dog measured 36 inches to the shoulder), Boxers and the like. The dogs and my son played together. The dogs played with my son's friends when they came around to play too. They became war dogs with messages attached to collars, and dogs which helped to dig trenches for war games. Never ever once did any of my dogs bite any of the children. It simply wouldn't have occurred to them. The only time my son was bitten was when he was around 2 years old when he tried to remove a bone from the jaws of my toy poodle who had retreated to his bed to eat it in peace. I'll admit he was a rather spoiled poodle and he was my first dog when I was aged only 20 and didn't really understand much about training and stuff (although he did some ace tricks) Son got a warning growl, then a nip on his ear lug which had the desired effect. But by the time I had my boxers and standard poodles, I knew more about dogs so was happy for my son and his friends to play on my land with them. If more owners took the dog ownership more seriously and didn't simple 'have' the dogs in their home without doing proper training etc, then less incidents like this would occur. A lot also has to be said for poor breeding too. Well bred staffies from a good breeder who bred for even temperement, along with being involved and part of the family would have made a difference IMHO.
Every time something like this happens, there is less chance of all the thousands of staffies in rescue, ever being adopted.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

BRADLEY1978 said:


> i understand this and like i have said i realy feel for her but im sick of people giving staffies a bad name no-one will admit these dogs were agressive even if they was sorry but its only how i feel as like ive said i have 3 and also 3 kids and my kids can do what they like to mine and they have never turned on them.


 Quite apart from the fact that your lack of punctuation annoys me, the fact that you allow your children to 'do what they like' to your dogs, shows you to be a bloody irresponsible dog owner. For now they have never turned on them, but the day that they do get fed up of kids being allowed to do what they like, one dog will turn, the others will join in and you'll have a dead or badly injured child and be complaining that without provocation, they 'just turned', when in fact the provocation will have been years of several children being allowed to maul and torment them, before one of them eventually has enough.:bash:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

BRADLEY1978 said:


> i fully agree with you, its just funny to me how both the dogs attacked the poor lad and his mom.


 Why is it funny? Don't you understand dogs? If one attacks, the other will join in. It's how packs work. The one dog piled into the b aby so the other followed her lead. Then because the mother tried to prevent the alpha bitch from attacking, the mother herselve became the target as the alpha bitch tried to reinforce her power and force the mother to relinquish the 'prize'. This time it was a little boy, but in the bitch's eyes, it was a 'prize' and the reaction would have been the same had it been a joint of meat or a favourite toy. In the dog's mind, she had the right to make demands.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I bought my first Rottie when I was pregnant with my first child who is now 23. All 3 of my kids learnt to walk using Heidi and she used to mother the kittens I fostered for CP. She was the most laid back dog that you could ever meet and if anyone ever broke in she would have welcomed them with open arms. When I brought the baby home from hospital the midwife insisted that I allowed Heidi to examine the baby and from that moment on she loved all kids. I never used to leave the kids with Heidi when I wasnt in the room and if it was easier Heidi came with me.
All bar one of the dogs I have now are great with everyone and 3 of my 4 small dogs are the soppiest dogs ever. My rescued poodle is snappy with everyone so when we have visiting kids she is kept away from them(she was abused by kids and ended up with a broken leg and nearly cooked in an oven).
Both my dogs and kids have always been brought up with rules which results in well adjusted adults.
When we have a young relative(aged 13) visiting us he is never left alone with the dogs and is instructed to never come downstairs on his own, not because my dogs will do anything to him, its just a precaution.
All dogs can bite but the bigger breeds are able to do more damage in a shorter amount of time.


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi All

God, it doesn't seem that long ago I posted a reply about this subject...how sad and yet another Child.

My Boys came before our Daughter, and I must admit I was a little concerned about the youngest Bullie ( just a pup then) but how wrong was I! :blush:

They are great friends.... the Boys are well rounded dogs and have never shown any signs of aggression towards any of us or visitors.

However, a Dog is a Dog, and I would never leave my Daughter unattended in the same room as them. You just never know......I am not prepared to take the risk even though they both are well trained and Happy go lucky boys just wanting a SLOWWWWWWW life :lol2:

and I mean slooooowwwwwwwwwww uhhhh:roll2:


Jingle Belllllsss


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

I saw this and did laugh when Philip asked that if you breed 2 nasty staffies would you get a pittball lol 

On a serious note though it is very sad and I do feel for the poor family, but I also think times are going to get very hard for bully owners. 

I do agree with what alot of people have said in the news that people need more educating when it comes to dogs and that people should have to pass a test (like a driving test) before owning a dog, but then I also think how would this be enforced ? 
We have 2 staffie crosses...both rescues and they are the most soppy dogs I have ever owned, my sister is expecting a baby and wants her to be brought around dogs (as me and my sisters all were), but I have said that when monty and miley are around her they will be kept on a lead, if not in a different room, this is'nt that I dont trust my dogs it is purely the case of if they did go you would have a pack problem and ANY dog can turn, I would be the same if I had 2 little dogs. 

Did anyone also see this on GMTV this morning ?? 
The presenter was saying her daughter was bitten last xmas whilst at her brothers and was saying it wsa due to the stress of xmas etc, the Editor (I think I could be wrong) of K9 magazine was there and stated that his rottie went to a wedding with him and was kept on a lead the whole time, there was young children there and people kept telling him to let his rottie off lead so she could have a run around, yet as he pointed out, there was children and alot going on and he as silly and soppy as his dog is he wasnt risking it.


----------



## luke2702 (Aug 17, 2009)

Anyone got a link to this interview, as i was at work...


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Tillies reptile rescue said:


> I saw this and did laugh when Philip asked that if you breed 2 nasty staffies would you get a pittball lol


What was the reply to this question.


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

gazz said:


> What was the reply to this question.


:crazy: what a dumb ass question who asked that:lol2:
and yes please tell us the reply....


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

lizardloverrach said:


> :crazy: what a dumb ass question who asked that:lol2:.


Silver fox him self i think.Philip schofield:no1:.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

sophs87 said:


> Do we know what happened i cant see a pom being able to maim and kill a child of that age in the space of time a larger dog would... with such intensity some breeds show whilst in this frame of mind?!


Can't remember what the reply was, but don't forget, he may have asked the question, but they are being prompted in their earholes all the time by the director.


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

lizardloverrach said:


> :crazy: what a dumb ass question who asked that:lol2:
> and yes please tell us the reply....


Philip schofield 
I think the reply was along of the lines of not exactly, I think the guy wanted to laugh that he asked that question.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Tillies reptile rescue said:


> Philip schofield
> I think the reply was along of the lines of not exactly, I think the guy wanted to laugh that he asked that question.


 Philip Schofield is an ass. He knows nothing outside his little life bubble. I remember seeing him on 'room 101' once and he said that when he moved into his present home, there was a rookery in some trees on his land. They kept him awake in the morning and the noise they made annoyed him. So he paid for a 'specialist' to get rid of them. His words went along the lines of "I know it's the countryside, and I know that the rookery had probably been establish for 200 years or more, but it's my house and my land and I can get rid of them if they annoy me". From that day, I have no respect for him and the sight of his gormless face just annoys the heck out of me. Can't stand the silly little twerp.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> Philip Schofield is an ass. He knows nothing outside his little life bubble. I remember seeing him on 'room 101' once and he said that when he moved into his present home, there was a rookery in some trees on his land. They kept him awake in the morning and the noise they made annoyed him. So he paid for a 'specialist' to get rid of them. His words went along the lines of "I know it's the countryside, and I know that the rookery had probably been establish for 200 years or more, but it's my house and my land and I can get rid of them if they annoy me". From that day, I have no respect for him and the sight of his gormless face just annoys the heck out of me. Can't stand the silly little twerp.


Never knew about this! That is a sickening attitude! With people like that there is no hope for the wildlife in this country :bash: The rooks had just as much a right to be there as him and if they kept him awake he should have bought some ear plugs!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Actually it never ceases to amaze me how many town people move into the country and then expect the country to change to suit them.

And I'm a "townie" before anyone accused me of prejudice! :lol2:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

We had it all the time. People near were I was growing up.
You come view a House for sale with a field directly at the back full of cows. Then when they buy and move in, start complaining that it smells of cows!!!!

Or that they get caught in traffic when the cows were being led in for milking. 

I've even know people complain about birds singing in the morning!!!! Now thats just sick.

Nothing I love better than sitting on a summers morning, 3:30am, with the back door open listening to the dawn chorus! The Blackbirds, Tits, Robins, Gold, Green and Bullfinches, House and Hedge Sparrows, Dunnocks.

We put plenty of feeders out all year round.
I have a Robin who has been with us for 18 months now. Follows me around the garden. Has even started to sit on the rabbit hutch at the backdoor and look in the livingroom to see if I'm getting ready to come outside. Always have a chat with her as I go around feeding the poultry. She gets a bowl of mini mealies and happily sits bashing them on the poultry shed lol


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I'd much rather be woken up by birds than nextdoors arsehole son "fixing" his new car (which is likely uninsured, untaxed and bought with drug money).


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

I think a lot of problems are caused by people who don't own dogs themselves. 

We have a ute and a ute cross. 

They are amazingly friendly dogs, super soppy and have never even looked at a child or anyone else in the wrong way. However they are big and therefore powerful dogs. 

I simply cannot belive how many parents (complete strangers) send their kids up to stroke the "big bad wolves" they hang back themselves mind! It's madness. They don't know my dogs, what on earth are they teaching their children?!?!? It will all end in tears. Not with my dogs who are well adjusted and well socialised but one day they are going to come across a dog that isn't as daft or an owner that isn't as vigilant and doesn't stop them and tell them how dangerous it is to approach an unknown dog...


----------



## Daniel1 (Apr 13, 2009)

jerboa said:


> I think a lot of problems are caused by people who don't own dogs themselves.
> 
> We have a ute and a ute cross.
> 
> ...


Absolutely I have experienced this.
If a child comes up to myself or my brother we say ask your parents or no going near Tyson. I keep Tyson on the lead in public and have had off lead dogs/strays just run up to us while walking Tyson and to be honest its scary because for example a jack russell ran up to us and tried to attack and Tyson responded after being bitten the JR would be the one
felt sorry for because of what my dog looks like and Tyson and been attacked 4 times since Halloween and will not fight back and has been bitten on the face by a Lancashire heeler (wandering my estate) and if he did fight back I would be told to muzzle him. I don't trust other dog owners as alot dont even bother with basic training/manners, for example theres a west highland terrier in my estate and it is let off lead and has no training and every time its called approached runs off and the local kids had to catch it for the owner a few times and theowner has a 30ft lead but still let the dog off :bash:. 

Sorry for the rant.


----------

